# Heeelp!



## EbonyRaven (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm going insane! 

My sand in the guppy (34 gallon) tank is becoming so dirty. We got a pleco and loaches to keep it clean, but they're spoiled and don't do anything. 

So, I thought about crayfish! But then I read they'll eat my guppies and thats... exactly the opposite of what I want

What about shrimp? Will shrimp work!?

I just need a little animal to sift through and clean sand, that's all I want *Insert over dramatic sob here*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First I'll guess that the pleco makes more of a mess than it could ever clean.Then I'll link you to a thread from the past;http://www.aquariumforum.com/f4/what-best-cleaner-fish-7369.html?highlight=best+cleaner
It appears that over 20 people offered their opinion until Navigator Black gave the answer that couldn't be argued.
To sum it all up;The best cleaner fish is"the fishkeeper".
No animal will ever do a better job cleaning your tank than you.
As usaull I'll say "change more water".
It is an interesting thread though.


----------



## EbonyRaven (Jul 30, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> First I'll guess that the pleco makes more of a mess than it could ever clean.Then I'll link you to a thread from the past;http://www.aquariumforum.com/f4/what-best-cleaner-fish-7369.html?highlight=best+cleaner
> It appears that over 20 people offered their opinion until Navigator Black gave the answer that couldn't be argued.
> To sum it all up;The best cleaner fish is"the fishkeeper".
> No animal will ever do a better job cleaning your tank than you.
> ...


Hiya! I know, but I just need some help. Cleaning the sand stresses the fish out A LOT and if I could reduce the cleaning of the bottom, it would be amazing. But, thank you!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not to beat a dead horse but;you cleaning the tank and providing clean fresh water can never be more stressful than dirty water or more creatures (pooping whatever they eat) in the same space.Especially if it were to be a preditor,or even just a creature that will make your present inhabitants nervous.AND more creatures(of whatever) mean more bio load and more maintenance.Less creatures(fish) would minimise your maintenance,not one more!


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but;you cleaning the tank and providing clean fresh water can never be more stressful than dirty water or more creatures (pooping whatever they eat) in the same space.Especially if it were to be a preditor,or even just a creature that will make your present inhabitants nervous.AND more creatures(of whatever) mean more bio load and more maintenance.Less creatures(fish) would minimise your maintenance,not one more!





Taking care of sand is in my opinion easier than gravel cause it all sits on top, this can make it appear dirty faster depending on your load and filtration and circulation. But all variables aside it still requires vaccuuming . the fish may run from the vac but it will not stress them to the point of death. i do vacs in a few of my heavier load tanks weekly. in my fry nerserey i was doing it every other day because i was so heavy over stocked with fry . clean water is key. there are great tank cleaner creatures and filters meds and helpful chemicals, But none of those makes up for having bad quality water some times.


----------

